# Mot de passe & Mail



## meskh (17 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir à tous 

Je gère tout mes mails avec Mail  mais là ce soir, tout est paralysé voilà que Mail ne parvient pas à garder mes mots de passe d'accès à mes comptes  ce qui fait que tout est paralysé pour moi

Les autorisations sont réparées, où chercher ?

Merci à tous


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Tu es sur gmail, free ?


----------



## meskh (17 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Tu es sur gmail, free ?



Avec Gmail, pas de problème  les soucis viennent avec Free


----------



## fredintosh (17 Mars 2008)

Je pense qu'il est chez free, parce que moi, tout pareil.

Ça doit provenir de free, Mail n'y est pour rien, semble-t-il...

Ouf, content de ne pas être le seul.


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

boulifb a eu le même problème -> clic


----------



## meskh (17 Mars 2008)

Cela doit être lié à Mail car ma douce sur Vista avec les même impératifs n'a pas de soucis :mouais:


----------



## meskh (17 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> boulifb a eu le même problème -> clic



Merci pour la recherche


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Merci pour la recherche



Je n'en ferais rien très cher


----------



## fredintosh (17 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Cela doit être lié à Mail car ma douce sur Vista avec les même impératifs n'a pas de soucis :mouais:



Peut-être que Mail a l'honnêteté de dire qu'il y a un problème alors que Vista fait comme si tout allait bien, mais ne relève pas mieux le courrier...?


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Peut-être que Mail a l'honnêteté de dire qu'il y a un problème alors que Vista fait comme si tout allait bien, mais ne relève pas mieux le courrier...?



Oh la mauvaise foi !


----------



## fredintosh (17 Mars 2008)

Je viens de m'envoyer un mail, je l'ai reçu immédiatement.

Le souci semble terminé chez free, à moins que ce ne soit intermittent...
Peut-être que c'était juste terminé quand meshk a testé avec vista.   :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2008)

Idem, je suis chez Free et depuis ce soir Mail me demande sans arrêt mon mot de passe.


----------



## mikeosx (18 Mars 2008)

itoo pour moi... sur 2 boites mail free... ?


----------



## neocker (18 Mars 2008)

Tiens, je me sens moins seul!
J'ai remarqué ce problème ce soir, et cela ne le fait que sur mon compte Free, tout comme vous (mes deux autres comptes n'ayant aucun problème)...


----------



## kekifofer (18 Mars 2008)

Idem je suis chez free. Je viens de dl thunderbird mais je vais attendre avant de l'installer. Le prob doit surrement être passager.


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2008)

Si vous voulez vérifier que cela vient de votre fournisseur, rien de tel qu'une petite connexion _telnet_ sur le serveur (ici _pop.free.fr_) sur le port 110.

C'était la minute de l'amateur de Terminal.

J'en profite pour déplacer au bon endroit.


----------



## baritono (18 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,
Même constat chez moi, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça vienne de Free...
Je m'explique : j'ai un Titanium sous Tiger, un iMac sous Leopard synchronisés par .mac.
Seul l'iMac sous Leopard me demande mes mots de passe pour 1 ou 2 comptes de messagerie free sur 6 à chaque relève automatique, pas toujours les mêmes. Je fais "annuler" et je relève manuellement la ou les boites qui me demandaient le mot de passe et à ce moment-là, plus de problème... jusqu'à la prochaine relève automatique, qui voit le problème se reproduire !!!
J'ai effacé les lignes correspondantes dans le trousseau d'accès avant de tout réintroduire proprement à la main, sans changement, sinon des messages de synchronisation entre les 2 macs et .mac...
Est-ce lié à Leopard ?
Est-ce lié à .Mac ?
Est-ce lié à Free ?
Sont-ce les trois ?
Je cherche désespérément depuis deux jours !!!


----------



## Anick88 (18 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,j'ai aussi ce problème depuis un bon bout de temps et encore aujourd'hui,je suis avec un compte pop dans Mail et plusieurs fois par jour aussi y me demande le mot de passe....grrrrrrrr


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2008)

Free marche bien, pour moi, tant sur Tiger que Leopard.
Mais je n'utilise pas Mail


----------



## meskh (18 Mars 2008)

Bon il semble que ce soit toujours le bazar ce soir  pourtant la journée s'est très bien passé :mouais:


----------



## baritono (18 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Bon il semble que ce soit toujours le bazar ce soir  pourtant la journée s'est très bien passé :mouais:



Chez moi ça fait deux jours entiers que je me bats avec les adresses mail de Free en protocole pop... Il n'y a pas de répit !!! 
Si au moins j'étais sûr que ça vient des serveurs de Free, mais ça n'a rien de certain...


----------



## meskh (18 Mars 2008)

Je pencherais assez vers un problème chez Free avec l'applicatif Apple car avec Vista pas de soucis particuliers....


----------



## neocker (18 Mars 2008)

Toujours le même problème ce soir...


----------



## baritono (19 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Je pencherais assez vers un problème chez Free avec l'applicatif Apple car avec Vista pas de soucis particuliers....



Bizarre : le problème semble n'affecter que mon iMac sous 10.5.2...
Mon Powerbook bien vieillot sous Tiger ramène sans broncher, de même que l'iPhone...


----------



## baritono (19 Mars 2008)

Je crois avoir trouvé la réponse sur les serveurs de news de free (proxad.free.services.messagerie).
Je cite bignut : 

Il m'est arrivé exactement le meme probleme hier!
En fait, je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi, les preferences de mail se sont changées toutes seules... Essayez de regarder dans l'onglet avancé des preferences de mail si l'authentification est bien sur "Mot de Passe" (moi elle s'etait mise sanas raison apparente sur APOP). J'ai fait la modif et tout remarche à nouveau....

J'ai fait de même et il semble que tout soit rentré dans l'ordre.
Par contre, j'ignore pourquoi ce parametre a été modifié...
Chez moi, j'utilise .mac pour synchroniser mes machines et j'ai eu de nombreuses alertes absconses lors des synchros... peut-être en rapport ?


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

En lisant ce fil je constate que beaucoup de gens on le meme souci.
C'est apparu hier chez moi aussi pour mon premier compte hier et pour le deuxieme aujourd'hui.
J'ai alors donner mon mot de passe et cocher la case en-dessous. Dpuis ca a l'air de fonctionner correctement.
Je verrai ce soir si ca recommence.​ 
Au fait est-ce que part hasard, d'autres (qui ne sont pas chez Free) ont le meme souci ?​


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

baritono a dit:


> Je crois avoir trouvé la réponse sur les serveurs de news de free (proxad.free.services.messagerie).
> Je cite bignut :
> 
> Il m'est arrivé exactement le meme probleme hier!
> ...


J'ai aussi remarque que l'authorisation etait sur APOP, mais je n'ai pas tilter plus. Je vais regarder en rentrant ce soir chez moi et vous dirai si ca a change quelque chose.​


----------



## baritono (19 Mars 2008)

Le problème est bien APOP !
Mais après avoir fermé et relancé Mail, les réglages sont revenus sur APOP !!!


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

Et tu as essaye de cocher la case sous l'emplacement reserve a l'entree de ton mot de passe ?​


----------



## baritono (19 Mars 2008)

Toujours sur les news de Free, il semblerait bien qu'il y ait ces jours-ci des tests sur le protocole APOP sur les serveurs de Free et les ennuis devraient cesser ce jour...


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

Merci pour cette info. il va donc falloir attendre demain quoi.
Pour votre info, il y a deux autre posts ouverts sur le sujet:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=210210
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=210381

il n'y aurait pas moyen de tous se retrouver sur le meme, plutot que de se balader de post en post ? (question d'efficacite  )​


----------



## angstrom (19 Mars 2008)

je reviens sur ce post donc
dans le meme cas que vous, et impossible de changer les prefs de mail qui se remettent en APOP.
au bout d'un moment , peut etre meme tout de suite.


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

kesako a dit:


> Et tu as essaye de cocher la case sous l'emplacement reserve a l'entree de ton mot de passe ?​



je comprends ou est cette case à cocher ? Pourrais tu être plus complet pour ta manip ?
d'avance merci


----------



## miaou (19 Mars 2008)

angstrom a dit:


> je reviens sur ce post donc
> dans le meme cas que vous, et impossible de changer les prefs de mail qui se remettent en APOP.
> au bout d'un moment , peut etre meme tout de suite.


oui mais il n'y a pas que ça . 
ça reviens à APOP d'accord , mais même comme ça, des fois ça marche ( on ne me demande pas le mot de passe )
c'est ça qui me chagrine ,ça ne le fait pas tout de temps......
et pourquoi ça ne le fait qu'avec  Mail ? avec tout les autres ,il n'y aucun problème


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

bou a dit:


> je comprends ou est cette case à cocher ? Pourrais tu être plus complet pour ta manip ?
> d'avance merci


Quand la fenetre demandant ton mot de passe apparait a l'ecran, tu rentres ton mot de passe et normalement tu dois avoir une petite case a cocher en dessous.​ 
J'ai lu dans un autre post que le probleme se trouvait sur le protocle pop mais par sur l'imap. Il est alors suggere de passer sur imap plutot que pop. Si quelqu'un a essaye, pourrait-il confirmer ?​


----------



## baritono (19 Mars 2008)

Si je ne me trompe pas, "ça" ne le fait pas avec Mail 2 (Tiger) parce qu'il semble qu'il ne gère pas APOP, contrairement à Mail 3(Leopard)...
Je dis des bêtises ?

Gmail et .Mac sont IMAP et fonctionnent très bien chez moi.
Je n'ai pas essayé de passer en protocole IMAP chez free, en attente d'une solution dans la journée, d'après certaines lectures dans les newsgroups de Free


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

kesako a dit:


> Quand la fenetre demandant ton mot de passe apparait a l'ecran, tu rentres ton mot de passe et normalement tu dois avoir une petite case a cocher en dessous.
> 
> Bien évidemment cocher cette case ne sert à rien, ça serait trop simple, faut pas prendre les gens pour des imbéciles, merci quand meme​


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

kesako a dit:


> J'ai lu dans un autre post que le probleme se trouvait sur le protocle pop mais par sur l'imap. Il est alors suggere de passer sur imap plutot que pop. Si quelqu'un a essaye, pourrait-il confirmer ?​



essayé/confirmé/adopté ! comme je l'ai dis sur l'autre fil.


----------



## baritono (19 Mars 2008)

bou a dit:


> kesako a dit:
> 
> 
> > Quand la fenetre demandant ton mot de passe apparait a l'ecran, tu rentres ton mot de passe et normalement tu dois avoir une petite case a cocher en dessous.
> ...


----------



## miaou (19 Mars 2008)

oui ce n'est pas ça.  on doit cocher cette case pour enregistrer le mot de passe ,  mais là en l'occurrence il est déjà enregistré..... donc...


----------



## meskh (19 Mars 2008)

miaou a dit:


> oui ce n'est pas ça.  on doit cocher cette case pour enregistrer le mot de passe ,  mais là en l'occurrence il est déjà enregistré..... donc...



de plus il arrive que l'on entre 3 ou 4 fois de suite le même mot de passe avec cette case cochée :mouais: ........ laissons un peu de temps à free pour se dépatouiller du problème


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> de plus il arrive que l'on entre 3 ou 4 fois de suite le même mot de passe avec cette case cochée :mouais: ........ laissons un peu de temps à free pour se dépatouiller du problème



ou alors, on passe en imap ..... (free le propose, mail l'accepte), et on arrête d'attendre, de se poser des questions et on peut enfin reprendre une activité normale : travailler, profiter de son RTT, poster d'autres messages


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

bou a dit:


> Bien évidemment cocher cette case ne sert à rien, ça serait trop simple, faut pas prendre les gens pour des imbéciles, merci quand meme​


Desole de ne pas avoir donne la solution miracle. Mais bon j'ai fait part d'un essai qui m'avait semble fonctionner. Surement que la premiere fois que j'avais coche la case c'etait dans un laps de temps ou c'etait redevenu un peu plus stable.​ 
Je crois qu'on est tous dans le meme etat de ras le bol de cette demande de mot de passe intempestive. Donc il semblerait que la patience soit de mise ou bien qu'il faille passer en IMAP. tsss a teste et ca fonctionne chez lui. Je m'y mets ce soir et vous dirai ce qu'il en est.​


----------



## meskh (19 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> ... profiter de son RTT...



C'est quoi ça ?


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

Il me semble que c'est la gauche qui a mis ca en place sous Martine Aubry avec les 35h.  
Donc certaines personnes peuvent profiter d'une demie voire d'une journee de RTT (Recuperation du Temps de Travail) de temps a autres.   Moi je le cmprends comme ca en tout cas.​


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> C'est quoi ça ?



pfff, c'est un truc de rebelle, pour ceux qui refusent de gagner pareil en travaillant plus .... en tt cas magnum c'est génial :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## baritono (19 Mars 2008)

Le problème semble à présent résolu.
Le serveur de mail de Free était donc bien en cause, même si les problèmes n'ont touché que certains clients de messagerie comme Mail 3 (Leopard) ou d'autres chez Linux.
Après reboot de Mail, les réglages d'authentification se sont retrouvés d'autorité sur APOP.
Je suis cependant étonné qu'un serveur de messagerie puisse modifier ainsi des réglages dans mon client de messagerie...
Mail 2 (Tiger) se connecte à Free avec authentification par "Mot de passe".
Mail 3 (Leopard) se connecte à d'autres serveur de messages avec authentification par "Mot de passe".
Il n'y a que Free pour forcer l'authentification par APOP, lors du démarrage du client...
Je trouve cela étonnant, même si au bout du compte il semble que ce protocole soit plus sûr que l'autre car crypté.


----------



## Anick88 (19 Mars 2008)

Hé bien pour moi le problème est toujours pas résolu,toujours la même demande de mot de passe...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr​


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

Chez moi ça c'est également arrangé. Par contre l'authentification revient aussi toujours sur APOP.


----------



## meskh (19 Mars 2008)

Merci à eux  problemes reglés


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

Apparemment le pb s'est résolu spontanément


----------



## ambrine (19 Mars 2008)

Effectivement tout marche, mais tous mes comptes sont forcés à APOP ?!


----------



## baritono (20 Mars 2008)

Le protocole d'authentification APOP est à priori intéressant puisqu'il envoie les données de manière cryptée donc sécurisée, si j'ai bien compris.
Ce qui est curieux, c'est que le changement dans nos clients mail se fasse à notre insu.
Il semble qu'il y ait encore de temps en temps des demandes du mot de passe, alors que tout semblait rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## baritono (20 Mars 2008)

Les mêmes ennuis qu'hier reprennent, sur le serveur de mail de Free !!!
Demandes intempestives de mot de passe sur les comptes de messagerie Free par le client Mail 3 (Leopard)...


----------



## bou (20 Mars 2008)

tout marche à merveille avec authentification par mot de passe ... tant qu'on ne relance pas l'application ...


----------



## belou (20 Mars 2008)

salut
J'ai le même problème depuis un dizaine de jours ça commence à me gonfler sérieusement!!


----------



## baritono (20 Mars 2008)

:mouais: 
En attendant mieux...


----------



## tsss (20 Mars 2008)

baritono a dit:


> :mouais:
> En attendant mieux...



je comprends pas trop votre obstination à utiliser le protocole "pop" (surtout que ça merdouille légerement), alors qu'imap fonctionne impec', en même temps c'est vrai que ça occupe, ça rempli des pages et des pages sur ce fil ou d'autres


----------



## belou (20 Mars 2008)

petite question conne, comment tu passe en imap, tout cela ne m'est jamais arrivé jusqu'alors!


----------



## tsss (20 Mars 2008)

belou a dit:


> petite question conne, comment tu passe en imap, tout cela ne m'est jamais arrivé jusqu'alors!



tu recrées ton compte free et au lieu de choisir pop, tu prends imap, le serveur imap de free est imap.free.fr, la suite de la configuration est la même que pour un compte pop.


----------



## belou (20 Mars 2008)

le serveur a refusé la conection imap sur le port 110 gnagnagnagna!


----------



## JLB21 (20 Mars 2008)

belou a dit:


> le serveur a refusé la conection imap sur le port 110 gnagnagnagna!


Je suis chez Free avec un iMac 20" alu en 10.5.2. J'ai le même problème que tout le monde depuis quelques jours et c'est vraiment insupportable ! Je suis quand même soulagé de ne pas être le seul. 
Après de nombreux essais de suppression des préférences, puis de retour aux préf. de ma dernière sauvegarde (où il n'y avait pas de problème), les ennuis perdurent. Ce soir, je viens d'essayer de changer tous mes mots de passe, on verra. Je constate comme tout le monde une authentification APOP qui revient automatiquement à chaque lancement de Mail.
Ma femme, avec son imac G4 toujours sous Panther n'est absolument pas touchée. Ce doit donc être lié à Leopard


----------



## tsss (20 Mars 2008)

belou a dit:


> le serveur a refusé la conection imap sur le port 110 gnagnagnagna!



gnagnagna .. ??
bref, une image pour toi  le pire, c'est que mail l'a fait pour moi.


----------



## RDD (21 Mars 2008)

Merci à tous les contributeurs de ce fil qui m'apportent enfin une réponse à un problème qui me pourrit la vie depuis plusieurs mois...

Pour info, je gère une quinzaine d'utilisateurs avec Wanadoo, donc Free n'est malheureusement pas le seul coupable sur ce coup là...


----------



## Anick88 (21 Mars 2008)

RDD a dit:


> Merci à tous les contributeurs de ce fil qui m'apportent enfin une réponse à un problème qui me pourrit la vie depuis plusieurs mois...
> 
> Pour info, je gère une quinzaine d'utilisateurs avec Wanadoo, donc Free n'est malheureusement pas le seul coupable sur ce coup là...




En effet je ne suis pas avec free et j'ai toujours ce problème


----------



## Abrainonlyn (22 Mars 2008)

Tsss, je te vénère! Je viens de passer sous imap, et tout refonctionneeeeeee! Tu es mon Dieu. 

Je suis bien contente... parce que là ça devenait vraiment le bordel. 

En revanche, je me demande une chose... si maintenant je supprime mes deux précédents comptes Free qui ne marchaient pas, est ce que je vais perdre tous les messages?


----------



## tsss (22 Mars 2008)

Abrainonlyn a dit:


> Tsss, je te vénère! Je viens de passer sous imap, et tout refonctionneeeeeee! Tu es mon Dieu.
> 
> Je suis bien contente... parce que là ça devenait vraiment le bordel.
> 
> En revanche, je me demande une chose... si maintenant je supprime mes deux précédents comptes Free qui ne marchaient pas, est ce que je vais perdre tous les messages?



Cool,  
Pour ta question, tout dépend de ce que tu avais mis en place: dossiers, régles, etc ..; déjà si tu supprimes les comptes "pop" tu perdras ce qui est dans Boite de réception, mais tu peux déplacer les mails qui sont dans tes comptes "pop" et les glisser dans tes comptes "imap", par contre si il sont dans des dossiers que tu as créés (par exemple un dossier boulot, un autre famille, etc ...) les mails contenus dans ces dossiers ne seront pas supprimés !


----------



## Blonde3 (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à Tous
je suis toute nouvelle sur Mac et il m'a était impossible de Configurer Mail avec mes Coordonnées utilisateur, Free ne reconnait pas le Serveur SMTP (smtp.free.fr) après plusieurs tentatives j'ai pris Thunderbird et la aucun problème de configuration et je peux envoyer et recevoir mon courrier , si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi , car j'aimerai utiliser Mail aussi , mais en attendant je me contente comme ça ...
Merci à tous


----------



## tsss (30 Mars 2008)

Hello et bienvenue,
un p'tit coup d'oeil ici, pour un pas à pas en image, vu les récents problémes avec le protocole "pop" je te conseil d'utiliser "IMAP", à +


----------



## Blonde3 (30 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ton aide je vais voir ça de plus prés ...
(trés bien faite cette vidéo) vraiment Merci


----------



## cedric_fr81 (31 Mars 2008)

Moi je suis chez orange et même problème depuis 2 jours ???


----------



## Matbas3 (1 Avril 2008)

meme probleme chez Orange !


----------



## pumauer (1 Avril 2008)

Même problème chez Orange. Le dysfonctionnement est apparu très précisément samedi dernier...Et c'est vrai que c'est très très stressant...


----------



## miaou (2 Avril 2008)

pour moi avec Free c'est fini ce problème .....( pour le moment ! )
on vous a passé le relais.....


----------



## sundance (2 Avril 2008)

hello
j'ai le même problème chez orange avec mon nouvel imac, mot de passe demandé toutes les 5 minutes 
alors que sur mon ibook çà marche! cherchez l'erreur je comprends rien


----------



## tsss (2 Avril 2008)

le problème est présent sur mail (under léopard) avec les compte POP, par contre ... pas de soucis avec mail (du même léopard) avec un compte IMAP (suggestion : y'a plus qu'à changer ...).


----------



## miaou (2 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> (suggestion : y'a plus qu'à changer ...).


ou patienter et attendre 2 ou 3 jours. peut être.........


----------



## MANUFRANCE (2 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir.

Problème identique pour moi depuis une petite semaine.

Mot de passe demandé très souvent sur ' compte pop"

FAI: orange

MAIL: 2.1.3

OS: 10.4.11


PS: fais c...r


----------



## sundance (2 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> le problème est présent sur mail (under léopard) avec les compte POP, par contre ... pas de soucis avec mail (du même léopard) avec un compte IMAP (suggestion : y'a plus qu'à changer ...).



merci pour l'aide, mais comment on passe sous compte IMPAP:rose:


----------



## tsss (2 Avril 2008)

Hyper simple,
tu recrées un compte, au lieu de choisir POP, tu choisis IMAP, chez moi (pour free) mail à configurer le reste comme un grand. Aprés il suffit juste de déplacer les mails du comptes pop, vers le compte imap, puis de supprimer le vieux, vilain et laid compte pop.

Attention tous les fournisseurs de bal, ne supporte pas IMAP (free oui, wanadoo oui, gmail oui)


----------



## pumauer (2 Avril 2008)

Je suis sur Orange avec Livebox. Problème depuis samedi avec cette histoire, comme dit hier. Je ne veux pas encore crier victoire, mais j'ai simplement réinitialiser ma Livebox et depuis plus de problème. Bon, je croise les doigts quand même, ce n'est peut-être qu'une fausse joie (ou une coïncidence). Mais hier soir : demande de mot de passe à cinq reprises; ce soir : pour l'instant : rien!!! Alors...


----------



## sundance (3 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Hyper simple,
> tu recrées un compte, au lieu de choisir POP, tu choisis IMAP, chez moi (pour free) mail à configurer le reste comme un grand. Aprés il suffit juste de déplacer les mails du comptes pop, vers le compte imap, puis de supprimer le vieux, vilain et laid compte pop.
> 
> Attention tous les fournisseurs de bal, ne supporte pas IMAP (free oui, wanadoo oui, gmail oui)


ok merci je vais essayer cela


----------



## eman (22 Avril 2008)

baritono a dit:


> Le problème semble à présent résolu.
> Le serveur de mail de Free était donc bien en cause, même si les problèmes n'ont touché que certains clients de messagerie comme Mail 3 (Leopard) ou d'autres chez Linux.
> Après reboot de Mail, les réglages d'authentification se sont retrouvés d'autorité sur APOP.
> Je suis cependant étonné qu'un serveur de messagerie puisse modifier ainsi des réglages dans mon client de messagerie...
> ...



Moi aussi j'ai ce problème de mot de passe que ce soit avec free ou avec orange depuis pas mal de temps. C'est galère. Je vais voir dans l'onglet avancé de mail si apop est coché. Moi qui pensait que ce problème était passager, je me rend compte que j'ai bien fait de vous lire....


----------



## eman (13 Mai 2008)

Et çà recommence avec free.........que faire?


----------



## Ploumette (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Bompi, je ne suis adepte du Terminal ... et j'en suis désolée ! 


J'ai le même souci sous NEUF ; "Confirmation du mot de passe ..."

... mais j'ai fais la bêtise de vouloir tester le "mail.com" gratuit de 60 jours et il ne reconnaît que ce compte ?... ( précision : j'ai voulu évacué, tout ce qui était relatif à mail.com et ai sorti le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" et c'est depuis qu'en ouvrant Mail, que mon compte est d'office nomminé :

ploumette@mail.com !!!

... Même en l'effaçant et en ajoutant mes coordonnées de NEUF ... rien à faire ... ça bute !!! : (


----------



## crazy_c0vv (23 Juin 2009)

Je relance ce topic car j'ai le même soucis que vous avec Mail, qui commence à sérieusement m'agacer à demander toutes les 5 minutes les mots de passe, sans les accepter bien sur. Enfin vous connaissez le problème... A l'instant où j'écris, l'icone de Mail vient de sauter, je dois donc re-rentrer mes mots de passe plusieurs fois sans succès. 

Je suis sous OSX Léopard 10.5.7, à jour, Mail est à jour. Mes 4 comptes sont en IMAP (!) et l'option d'authentification est bien sur "mot de passe" et elle ne change pas.



> Le serveur IMAP imap.free.fr a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur xxxxxxxx



Je ne sais plus quoi faire... et pas question d'utiliser un autre logiciel.


----------



## RDD (23 Juin 2009)

Ca ne résoud pas totalement le problème, mais en général quand le problème m'arrive, je quitte mail et en relançant immédiatement l'appli je n'ai plus de demande de mot de passe. Pas terrible, je sais mais faute de mieux, ça calme sur le moment


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2009)

Depuis hier, j'ai aussi ce problème avec mon compte Orange, qui est en POP. C'est vraiment pénible. 

Heureusement, mon compte Gmail en IMAP marche très bien.


----------



## RaelRiaK (2 Octobre 2009)

Je relance, problème que j'ai depuis que j'ai un Mac en fait ... 

Sous SL avec Mail en IMAP chez free. Rarement de problème avec Gmail, mais les comptes free de ma femme et moi même en IMAP plantent régulièrement tant sur mon MacBook que sur mon iMac ...


----------



## ambrine (2 Octobre 2009)

En faîte, les mots de passe disparaissent du trousseau de la session, quand le problème de produit, j'ouvre le trousseau et un ou plusieurs mots de passes ont disparu


----------



## billboc (9 Novembre 2009)

est-ce que cela pourrait etre lié à une synchro auto de mobileme +/- foireuse ?


----------



## ambrine (9 Novembre 2009)

je ne crois pas, car je n'ai pas MobileMe.

J'ai téléphoné au support d'Apple et la première solution qu'ils m'ont proposé n'est pas satisfaisante 

Je vais donc les rappeler...


----------



## shato (9 Novembre 2009)

Hello tout le monde,
malheureusement, j'ai également ce soucis avec mon compte Free, sur SL j'ai cette demande incessante du mot de passe 
Du nouveau peut être?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2009)

En fait, le problème est du côté du FAI. Il n'y a rien d'autre à faire que d'attendre qu'il se résolve tout seul.

Sinon avec Gmail je n'ai jamais ce problème.


----------



## billboc (9 Novembre 2009)

connaissez vous des PCistes qui ont le même problemes ?


----------



## ambrine (9 Novembre 2009)

D'après le 1er technicien que j'ai eu la semaine dernière, c'est le passage à Snow qui a fait apparaître le problème, il devrait être corrigé avec la 6.2, et en attendant ..... j'attends qu'un technicien supérieure me rappelle :rateau:


----------



## RDD (9 Novembre 2009)

ambrine a dit:


> D'après le 1er technicien que j'ai eu la semaine dernière, c'est le passage à Snow qui a fait apparaître le problème



C'est probable. Ce problème est effectivement revenu depuis que j'ai installé Snow Leopard alors que j'étais peinard depuis plusieurs mois. J'ai donc basculé tous mes comptes mail en Imap, et depuis tout va bien.


----------



## billboc (9 Novembre 2009)

RDD a dit:


> C'est probable. Ce problème est effectivement revenu depuis que j'ai installé Snow Leopard alors que j'étais peinard depuis plusieurs mois.(...)



tout pareil... donc wait & see !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

ambrine a dit:


> D'après le 1er technicien que j'ai eu la semaine dernière, c'est le passage à Snow qui a fait apparaître le problème, il devrait être corrigé avec la 6.2, et en attendant ..... j'attends qu'un technicien supérieure me rappelle :rateau:



La 10.6.2 est là.


----------



## ambrine (10 Novembre 2009)

Voici un lien qui donne une explication 

Ce matin, je n'ai pas encore eu de problème


----------



## billboc (10 Novembre 2009)

tu as fait la MAJ ? moi je suis au boulot et ça ne sera pas fait de suite je pense...


----------



## ambrine (10 Novembre 2009)

Oui, bien sûr !! je n'ai pas été assez explicite:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h32 ----------

Bon ben, je viens d'avoir mes premières erreurs


----------



## billboc (10 Novembre 2009)

AAAaaargh... :hein:

au fait...
a la maison je suis chez free sous 10.5.8 et aucun problème pour le moment !
au boulot je suis chez nordnet sous 10.6.1 et mail déconne à max


----------



## ambrine (10 Novembre 2009)

Bon, j'ai tout passé en "mot de passe" dans les préférence avancées des comptes et pour l'instant ça tient


----------



## danypoune (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir
J'ai aparament le meme probleme avec alice


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2009)

De temps en temps j'ai des déconnexions intempestives de mon compte Orange. Je lance la relève du courrier de ce compte et ça repart.


----------



## jcfaggia (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma pierre à l'édifice sur le bug de Mail:

Mes deux ordis sous SL et Free : demande du MDP en permanence. Il ne s'enregistre même pas ds le trousseau.  Pourtant tout allait bien depuis l'installation de SL. ( sauf SMTP, vite rétabli ) et, depuis 10 jours, ça m... à tout va. La MAJ SL 6.2  ne change rien.

Sur mon G5 Tiger,  sous le même compte mail chez Free : Tout marche impec. Le MDP POP est bien présent ds le trousseau.

Si ça peut faire avancer le schimblick.....
A+


----------



## ambrine (12 Novembre 2009)

Presque 48h sans une seule demande  

Donc suivre le "pas à pas" d'Apple du lien de la  news de MacGé.


----------



## billboc (13 Novembre 2009)

pareil ! 

pourvu que ça dure


----------



## Cricri (3 Mars 2010)

Je viens de voir un Genius au Louvre. C'est normal il m'a dit : incompatibilité entre Mail et Free.


----------



## ambrine (3 Mars 2010)

Been noon.....

Si tu as bien suivi le pas à pas, il ne devrait plus y avoir de problème


----------

